# Kayfun Monster V2 - impressions



## Silver (2/8/15)

Hi all

Thought I would start this thread to record my views and impressions on this tank. Please add yours too.

Got mine from VapeKing and paid about R500.

Comes with three tank configurations. A bell cap, a metal tank with window and a full metal tank.

It's well made and threads are smooth and work well.

It's easy to build




Simple 1.1 ohm coil. 7 wraps. 28g. 2mm ID.




Glowing nicely.

I wicked it with Rayon. Was very easy. Draped the rayon onto the deck. Nothing fancy.

The draw is nice. It's a fairly restrictive lung hit but airier than the Lemo1 wide open. This tank does not have AFC. Note - this is a single coil device and doesn't have big airflow despite the large looking airholes.




The vape is good. Am using my 'Strawberry Ice' mix which I know well. It's @Oupa's VM Strawbery with added menthol concentrate drops.

For this juice I like long restrictive lung hits on the Lemo1 where I get sharp flavour and a menthol burn in the throat.

On the monster V2 it's very good. Also quite sharp and I get a lovely singe from the menthol on longer hits. It's sharper than the Lemo2 which I found softened the flavour. It's pretty much on par with the sharpness of the Lemo1 but feels a bit more intense and slightly richer. I also find it slightly "wetter" than the Lemo1.

No leaks so far.

Most importantly, no dry hits so far. Not even on long drags. Will report back over time. Maybe I just got lucky with this build but I think the wicking is better because the juice channels are bigger and deeper.

Only downside I am noticing so far is that the bell cap configuration takes too little juice. Lol. I estimate about 2.5 ml to maybe 2.75 ml. I filled it earlier this evening, havent used it exclusively and it's already on half. This versus my Lemo1 's 4.5 ml or so. I haven't tried the other configs yet.

So far I am very happy.

It's been a long time since a tank has given me such a positive initial impression.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Marzuq (2/8/15)

Awesome review and those pics are crystal clear. I'm not one for single coil devices but reading this review brought back fun memories of when my vape journey started and my first rebuildable tank ( Kayfun 3.1) got my head spinning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## crack2483 (2/8/15)

Holy cow, now those are channels! I remember the first kayfuns were lucky packets regarding the channels. Some barley had a scratch along the side. 

Great review. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (2/8/15)

Nice review there @Silver. I might pick one up in the future. Just one question. The deck and chamber. Are they tall and wide enough for some fancy low ohm builds like a dual or triple vertical single strand coil?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (2/8/15)

Thanks @average vaper Joe. I really don't know the answer to your question. Maybe @Yiannaki can advise. 

But I think it's more aimed at single coils. And the post screws are small so not sure about very thick wire. But that's not my area of expertise.... 

Anyway I don't think it will blow clouds like your setup I saw yesterday


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/15)

Yip the Kayfun Monster 2 is much more a flavour device...


----------



## Average vapor Joe (2/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip the Kayfun Monster 2 is much more a flavour device...


Oh I am all for flavour but I like some vapor too. Not warm but thick. The reason I'm asking is that I just don't enjoy a normal single coil anymore. I went back to an old single macro coil the other day and it was just plain weak. Here's an example of what I'm referring to, but vertical.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (3/8/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> View attachment 32677
> 
> Oh I am all for flavour but I like some vapor too. Not warm but thick. The reason I'm asking is that I just don't enjoy a normal single coil anymore. I went back to an old single macro coil the other day and it was just plain weak. Here's an example of what I'm referring to, but vertical.


That's some coil.Did you do that? If so please share.


----------



## kev mac (3/8/15)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thought I would start this thread to record my views and impressions on this tank. Please add yours too.
> 
> ...


Saw a video on a co. in the states I believe that offers a hand customized version (expensive around 150.00 dollars) but it produced clouds that rivaled any dripper and at low wattage.Quite impressive

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (3/8/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> View attachment 32677
> 
> Oh I am all for flavour but I like some vapor too. Not warm but thick. The reason I'm asking is that I just don't enjoy a normal single coil anymore. I went back to an old single macro coil the other day and it was just plain weak. Here's an example of what I'm referring to, but vertical.



Awesome tri-coil @Average vapor Joe 
I would just not look forward to trapping the wires under the screws
Achievement!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rvdwesth (3/8/15)

@Silver do you think (based on the Ni discussion we have on another thread) this bad boy have enough space for a Ni build?


----------



## Silver (3/8/15)

rvdwesth said:


> @Silver do you think (based on the Ni discussion we have on another thread) this bad boy have enough space for a Ni build?



I wish I could answer that myself @rvdwesth - but I have not ventured yet into temp control - embarrasingly so...
But @Yiannaki has this tank too and he told me he did a nickel build and its working great


----------



## rvdwesth (3/8/15)

Silver said:


> I wish I could answer that myself @rvdwesth - but I have not ventured yet into temp control - embarrasingly so...
> But @Yiannaki has this tank too and he told me he did a nickel build and its working great


Well in this case (and my humble opinion) you need size to do a good Ni build. If the deck is large enough to get a good long coil in there it will be a real monster


----------



## Dirge (3/8/15)

Silver said:


> I wish I could answer that myself @rvdwesth - but I have not ventured yet into temp control - embarrasingly so...
> But @Yiannaki has this tank too and he told me he did a nickel build and its working great



Nice review, I've been eyeing the monster for a while, but still leaning toward a Goblin mini. Decisions, decisions... 

Why is it embarrassing not having tried TC? Neither have I, I have a nice satisfactory vape over and over, day after day without using TC, vape the way you like to vape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (3/8/15)

Dirge said:


> Nice review, I've been eyeing the monster for a while, but still leaning toward a Goblin mini. Decisions, decisions...
> 
> Why is it embarrassing not having tried TC? Neither have I, I have a nice satisfactory vape over and over, day after day without using TC, vape the way you like to vape



Good point @Dirge - i also have great vapes all day long without temp control
Most of my vape friends have tried it and are quite far into their temp control journeys. So perhaps not embarrassing - but a feeling of being left behind and fomo... But i will get there... Eventually...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollie (3/8/15)

Nice one @Silver . I havent got one, but i did get the chance to play with one at vape king, and i must say, its a pretty sick little tank.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/8/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Nice one @Silver . I havent got one, but i did get the chance to play with one at vape king, and i must say, its a pretty sick little tank.



Thanks @Oliver Barry - was also great to see you on Saturday and have a chat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (3/8/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Oliver Barry - was also great to see you on Saturday and have a chat!



Yeah, likewise @Silver , Saturdays event was a goodie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/8/15)

Dirge said:


> Nice review, I've been eyeing the monster for a while, but still leaning toward a Goblin mini. Decisions, decisions...
> 
> Why is it embarrassing not having tried TC? Neither have I, I have a nice satisfactory vape over and over, day after day without using TC, vape the way you like to vape


Lol, TC still in its infancy and a long and steep learning curve. I have been following the Ti story on ECF - nothing is really settled yet. Did try a 30g Ti coil in the GEM with SX Mini last night and it was an epic fail! Not sure if all the additional trouble is worth the effort, but will persevere for now. Waiting on some thicker wire.
Did read on ECF that the newest Kayfuns have a problem with TC because of the spring they use on the 510 connection. Not sure if it applies to the Monster.
The Goblin Mini is a great little tank. Really easy tank. Flavour for me is not quite dripper quality, but the best of all the RTAs I have tried - other than the GEM. That said, Kayfun has always been known for great flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollie (3/8/15)

Andre said:


> Did read on ECF that the newest Kayfuns have a problem with TC because of the spring they use on the 510 connection. Not sure if it applies to the Monster.


Hey @Andre , the newest kayfuns they are reffering to is are the Kayfun 4's.... so much going on in there. They Monster Kayfuns are all based on the Kayfun Lite or Lite Plus (cant remember), so a Nickel build should be fine.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/8/15)

Paging @Yiannaki 
Any problems with nickel and temp control on the Monster Kayfun V2 ?


----------



## Yiannaki (3/8/15)

Thanks for the page @Silver 

@rvdwesth - No issues with a nickel build in the KF Monster V2. Its actually running like a dream at the moment.

My current nickel build:
28g
2.5mm ID
9 wraps (spaced)
0.09 ohms
Koh Gen Doh Wick

A few things to keep in mind :

- The chamber is actually fairly small so you cant go and put in an insanely large coil. The 9 wrap was a comfortable fit so perhaps u could go as high as 11 i think.

- If you do decide you want something a little longer than will normally fit, you could always skew the coil and not have it sitting across the deck straight on ( if that makes sense?)


@Average vapor Joe - The post screws are rather tiny so i am not too sure how this would cope with anything thick than 24. It might be very tricky trying to catch twisted wire, clapton wire and multiple leads. I will experiment with this over this week and get back to you 


@Silver - did i miss anything? 

Oh yes, did i mention that i am LOVING this tank?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (3/8/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> Nice review there @Silver. I might pick one up in the future. Just one question. The deck and chamber. Are they tall and wide enough for some fancy low ohm builds like a dual or triple vertical single strand coil?




Ive had an authentic one for a while now and can tell you its possible to build 3mm id 24G builds in it and it can be pushed to 2--24watts in single coil mode! The best setup in this is a vertical coil but its imprtant to get the wicking right!

Nickel is also very good in these

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (3/8/15)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thought I would start this thread to record my views and impressions on this tank. Please add yours too.
> 
> ...



Great Review and nice to see that the clones are working well i would love to test it out

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/8/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks for the page @Silver
> 
> @rvdwesth - No issues with a nickel build in the KF Monster V2. Its actually running like a dream at the moment.
> 
> ...



Thats perfect @Yiannaki !
Glad you liking it.
Mine is lovely - only problem is that I sucked out the last drop early this morning - and haven't refilled yet.
It needs a MUCH bigger tank capacity - lol

By the way, when one uses the longer chimney top for the other tank configs - I am wondering whether that changes the flavour in any way. Probably cools it a bit. Will see in time and report back...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/15)

Silver said:


> Mine is lovely - only problem is that I sucked out the last drop early this morning - and haven't refilled yet.
> It needs a MUCH bigger tank capacity - lol
> 
> By the way, when one uses the longer chimney top for the other tank configs - I am wondering whether that changes the flavour in any way. Probably cools it a bit. Will see in time and report back...



I hear you Hi Ho @Silver! I put the bell cap on the first time but on the second tank full I switched to the bigger tank! And by the way it does leak a bit after leaving it for a day or two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/8/15)

Its time for a little update on the Kayfun Monster V2 Clone

Been using it for the past few days and have vaped 3 tankfuls using the Bell Cap configuration and the same coil and wick. The tank I am nearly done with now is "Guava Ice" (@Paulie's DIY Guava juice with extra VM Menthol concentrate added)

I discovered this is the Lemaga clone. Interesting, that was the clone of the Taifun GT2, which I also liked, so it seems Lemaga makes "good" clones...

*So far, the device has been working perfectly - without any problems. *Flavour is still good and no leaks. No dry hits, not even a sign on longer drags. I am only vaping at 15W on a basic coil, but thats good for me for this setup and these juices. The latest Guava Ice juice is a very high VG juice (from Paulie) so i am quite chuffed it works well on my 2mm ID coil without dry hits.

As for the actual vape, after spending some time with it, i will make some further comments:

The flavour is very good but I still prefer the Lemo1 ever so slightly. But thats just me. This is a bit wetter and some will say a bit "fuller" or richer. So some will prefer this Monster slightly. But I like the drier sharpness of the Lemo1. Im not saying I dont like this, its great, just that I prefer the Lemo1 for its added "sharpness"
That said, i am really liking the reliability so far on the Monster. No fuss. The Lemo1 does occasionally misbehave, but so far this tank is behaving superbly. When refilling there is also no mess at all. The Lemo2 by the way was a lot more messy with a little juice coming out of the airholes quite often.
The bell cap tank config (about 2.5 ml) is really just too small for a workhorse mindless low powered vape setup. It goes down very quickly. I like it that i can see the juice but I dont see it for long. I need to try the other config with the longer chimney top and am interested to see if and how the flavour changes.
Another thing is that the supplied driptip is loose when using the bell cap. Its very loose, you can remove it quite easily with your lips. If you want to use the bell cap, i suggest fiddling with a thicker o ring or trying another drip tip.
Will report back when I have tried the other configurations, but so far I am still very happy

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (5/8/15)

Silver said:


> Its time for a little update on the Kayfun Monster V2 Clone
> 
> Been using it for the past few days and have vaped 3 tankfuls using the Bell Cap configuration and the same coil and wick. The tank I am nearly done with now is "Guava Ice" (@Paulie's DIY Guava juice with extra VM Menthol concentrate added)
> 
> ...


Damn that thing looks fine

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (5/8/15)

kev mac said:


> Saw a video on a co. in the states I believe that offers a hand customized version (expensive around 150.00 dollars) but it produced clouds that rivaled any dripper and at low wattage.Quite impressive



Are you referring to the Monster V2 RBA (528 Custom Vapes Clone) 

It might be that?


----------



## Paulie (5/8/15)

Silver said:


> Its time for a little update on the Kayfun Monster V2 Clone
> 
> Been using it for the past few days and have vaped 3 tankfuls using the Bell Cap configuration and the same coil and wick. The tank I am nearly done with now is "Guava Ice" (@Paulie's DIY Guava juice with extra VM Menthol concentrate added)
> 
> ...



Great follow up review @Silver . Just thought id let you know that your chimney is upside down lol (Thundercat looks sleepy haha)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kev mac (5/8/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Are you referring to the Monster V2 RBA (528 Custom Vapes Clone)
> 
> It might be that?


I believe that's it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (6/8/15)

Paulie said:


> Great follow up review @Silver . Just thought id let you know that your chimney is upside down lol (Thundercat looks sleepy haha)



Thanks @Paulie - sleepy thundercat - lol
Do you think it makes any difference though? That base chimney piece looks quite symmetrical

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Paulie - sleepy thundercat - lol
> Do you think it makes any difference though? That base chimney piece looks quite symmetrical



Makes no difference... other than my OCD and the amount of pills I need to take!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (6/8/15)

Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (6/8/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Paulie - sleepy thundercat - lol
> Do you think it makes any difference though? That base chimney piece looks quite symmetrical




No, its more for the Rob Fisher type people who it might drive crazy lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (6/8/15)

Interesting that the kayfun build still requires a wrap around the screw. I wanted to buy this guy but I like using 22g 5 wraps to get .2 to .4 ohms. 

Thnx for the review though. The ml capacity is also a bummer.


----------



## Silver (6/8/15)

Christos said:


> Interesting that the kayfun build still requires a wrap around the screw. I wanted to buy this guy but I like using 22g 5 wraps to get .2 to .4 ohms.
> 
> Thnx for the review though. The ml capacity is also a bummer.



Hi @Christos
Just on the tank size, I haven't tried the other two configurations yet but they are bigger than the bell cap. Not sure how much bigger, but I would estimate about 3.5 to 4ml. (versus the BellCap config which I estimate at 2.5 ml)


----------



## Silver (6/8/15)

Here is a pic of the 3 configs side by side. I tried to line them up where the base would screw in to compare sizes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/8/15)

The full size tank holds roughly 4ml

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (6/8/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Christos
> Just on the tank size, I haven't tried the other two configurations yet but they are bigger than the bell cap. Not sure how much bigger, but I would estimate about 3.5 to 4ml. (versus the BellCap config which I estimate at 2.5 ml)


I personally like the billow v2 and the lemo 1 and 2. It's a pain in the arse since I vape about 15 top 30 ml a day. I would love to see a 10ml tank but for now I'm going to buy a reos mod. The lemo 2 with its diminished tank is at least a breeze to fill on the fly.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (6/8/15)

Christos said:


> I personally like the billow v2 and the lemo 1 and 2. It's a pain in the arse since I vape about 15 top 30 ml a day. I would love to see a 10ml tank but for now I'm going to buy a reos mod. The lemo 2 with its diminished tank is at least a breeze to fill on the fly.



I agree, the lemo 2 is a breeze to fill

Maybe you just need to have a few devices all loaded and they will last you the day?


----------



## Christos (6/8/15)

Silver said:


> I agree, the lemo 2 is a breeze to fill
> 
> Maybe you just need to have a few devices all loaded and they will last you the day?


Sadly I do. I have 2 lemo v1 1 lemo v2 and 1 billow v2 as well as my plume veil and multitude of devices. I run my lemo 1 on my American muscle mech mod and my lemo 2, which I just received my replacement tank today. YAY. On my sigelei 150w I have my lemo v2, waiting for my billow glass tomorrow, so the v2 can become my spare full tank. Waiting for @Oupa to sort me out with a Reos tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/8/15)

Christos said:


> Sadly I do. I have 2 lemo v1 1 lemo v2 and 1 billow v2 as well as my plume veil and multitude of devices. I run my lemo 1 on my American muscle mech mod and my lemo 2, which I just received my replacement tank today. YAY. On my sigelei 150w I have my lemo v2, waiting for my billow glass tomorrow, so the v2 can become my spare full tank. Waiting for @Oupa to sort me out with a Reos tomorrow.



Talk about being prepared
That's the spirit @Christos !


----------



## kev mac (7/8/15)

Christos said:


> Sadly I do. I have 2 lemo v1 1 lemo v2 and 1 billow v2 as well as my plume veil and multitude of devices. I run my lemo 1 on my American muscle mech mod and my lemo 2, which I just received my replacement tank today. YAY. On my sigelei 150w I have my lemo v2, waiting for my billow glass tomorrow, so the v2 can become my spare full tank. Waiting for @Oupa to sort me out with a Reos tomorrow.


So l guess the goblin mini's out of the question?


----------



## Christos (7/8/15)

kev mac said:


> So l guess the goblin mini's out of the question?


Yes it is. I have enough tanks for now


----------



## Silver (10/8/15)

A sad early evening. The Monster has sprung a Monster leak. 




REOs in the background saying "I told you so"  or "jy wil mos"

I rewicked yesterday and there was a bit of a dribble out the airhole but it was still okay. I refilled today and after a few toots the sluice gates opened....

I will investigate and report back...

Toilet roll brigade!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Deckie (10/8/15)

Silver said:


> A sad early evening. The Monster has sprung a Monster leak.
> 
> View attachment 33302
> 
> ...


That's a bummer, just does one's head in. Same thing happened twice to me yesterday with my Billow 2. First time I was driving- juice all over my clothes & hands. I believe it's got to do with atmospheric pressure & the vacuum/heat inside the tank. That's my reasoning at least.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/8/15)

All is well and there is peace in the land. 

I checked the wick but it looked perfect to me. 

I decided to switch to the bigger tank configuration which I wanted to do anyway. So this was an opportunity. 

There was juice everywhere. That pic above doesn't tell the full story. There was juice running down the silicon cover of the istick50 on the other side. 

I washed the silicon cover with sunlight and dried it. Put on the new tank. Filled up. Put toilet roll inside the air holes to test if there was moisture. Took some toots with lots of vigour. 

All is clean and well. Thank heavens.




Interestingly, the bigger tank and chimney seems to have slightly less flavour than the bell cap with the small chimney... Still guava ice juice.

Observation mode ongoing...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (10/8/15)

I had a kayfun. I still do. I used it once and it leaked like a *****. Wanted to smash it. So unpredictable. 
The billow v2 leaks for me if I don't use a 40/60 pg/vg ratio. Anything below that and it leaks like a *****. 
Nothing against whores. Vital part of society.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Silver (10/8/15)

Christos said:


> I had a kayfun. I still do. I used it once and it leaked like a *****. Wanted to smash it. So unpredictable.
> The billow v2 leaks for me if I don't use a 40/60 pg/vg ratio. Anything below that and it leaks like a *****.
> Nothing against whores. Vital part of society.



Lol @Christos 
You have a way of putting things that makes one chuckle
PS - I too had a leaky Kayfun - but it was a clone - ....


----------



## DoubleD (11/8/15)

Silver said:


> A sad early evening. The Monster has sprung a Monster leak.
> 
> View attachment 33302
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ollie (11/8/15)

DoubleD said:


> View attachment 33336



Leak?


----------



## DoubleD (11/8/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Leak?



I tried adding a speech bubble for the red door reo and failed miserably 

I was going to have it say "HA! Aint nobody got time for that" but realized I would need to put more effort into it than I wanted too  Now it's "Pffft Haha!"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ollie (11/8/15)

DoubleD said:


> I tried adding a speech bubble for the red door reo and failed miserably
> 
> I was going to have it say "HA! Aint nobody got time for that" but realized I would need to put more effort into it than I wanted too  Now it's "Pffft Haha!"



Classic 

Im still pretty keen on getting one, its a kayfun, so im sure there will be issues in the beginning till i get the wicking right, but i have heard so many good things, i cant pass this opportunity up!


----------



## Silver (11/8/15)

DoubleD said:


> View attachment 33339



Lol @DoubleD - classic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## KB_314 (31/8/15)

Great thread @Silver - always interesting to see follow-up reviews after the initial honeymoon period. 

I ordered a few bits and bobs from VK to try and get a friend off stinkies and couldn't help adding a Monster V2 to the cart... for my troubles  With a Goblin Mini and backup Billow 2, I really don't need it but have been a fan of Kayfuns so couldn't resist. Anyway, it arrived today and is currently soaking prior to it's first use. I'll report back to this thread in a day or two after testing it, and will directly compare it to the Billow 2, Goblin mini, and K4 clone. This is also my first Lemaga clone as I've generally been told to avoid them, so I'll comment on that too. Nice to know that you've had good experiences with this brand though.

I'm interested to know how you are finding it now, 3 weeks later - an eternity in vaping terms. Are you still using it and have you had any more issues?

And for anyone out there who has the V2 as well as the V2 Reload from Sir Vape - please let us know how the two compare to each other.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/8/15)

KB_314 said:


> Great thread @Silver - always interesting to see follow-up reviews after the initial honeymoon period.
> 
> I ordered a few bits and bobs from VK to try and get a friend off stinkies and couldn't help adding a Monster V2 to the cart... for my troubles  With a Goblin Mini and backup Billow 2, I really don't need it but have been a fan of Kayfuns so couldn't resist. Anyway, it arrived today and is currently soaking prior to it's first use. I'll report back to this thread in a day or two after testing it, and will directly compare it to the Billow 2, Goblin mini, and K4 clone. This is also my first Lemaga clone as I've generally been told to avoid them, so I'll comment on that too. Nice to know that you've had good experiences with this brand though.
> 
> ...


I have the V2 from VapeKing. Had it for a tad over two weeks and using it daily. I'm absolutely loving it, it provides great flavour with a decent airflow. It's still going strong with the first coil I built on it. I used the bell cap for the first two or three days and the full size tank since. For me there was little to no drop in flavour with the longer tank and refilling doesn't happen as often. I've had two random unexplained leaks so far, these leaks didn't happen just after filling the tank but rather about halfway through the tank. The liquid would just start flowing out of the air holes but flossing with a rolled up tissue soaked up the excess and stopped the leak. Other than that I'm finding I grab the Monster before my Subtanks these days

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KB_314 (31/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I have the V2 from VapeKing. Had it for a tad over two weeks and using it daily. I'm absolutely loving it, it provides great flavour with a decent airflow. It's still going strong with the first coil I built on it. I used the bell cap for the first two or three days and the full size tank since. For me there was little to no drop in flavour with the longer tank and refilling doesn't happen as often. I've had two random unexplained leaks so far, these leaks didn't happen just after filling the tank but rather about halfway through the tank. The liquid would just start flowing out of the air holes but flossing with a rolled up tissue soaked up the excess and stopped the leak. Other than that I'm finding I grab the Monster before my Subtanks these days


Good to hear @BumbleBee - I think Im also going to start with the bell cap because it looks so pretty  But will then move onto the bigger tank no doubt. Fast developing high hopes for this little guy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/9/15)

KB_314 said:


> Great thread @Silver - always interesting to see follow-up reviews after the initial honeymoon period.
> 
> I ordered a few bits and bobs from VK to try and get a friend off stinkies and couldn't help adding a Monster V2 to the cart... for my troubles  With a Goblin Mini and backup Billow 2, I really don't need it but have been a fan of Kayfuns so couldn't resist. Anyway, it arrived today and is currently soaking prior to it's first use. I'll report back to this thread in a day or two after testing it, and will directly compare it to the Billow 2, Goblin mini, and K4 clone. This is also my first Lemaga clone as I've generally been told to avoid them, so I'll comment on that too. Nice to know that you've had good experiences with this brand though.
> 
> ...



Thanks @KB_314
Sorry for delayed response. Been a tough past few days
The monster is still going. A few weeks in
Just the bell cap though, prefer the flavour slightly. Have only been vaping the menthol fruits in it at lowish power (about 15 watts on 1.1 ohm kanthal).

Flavour is really good and i like the airflow (lucky for me i quite like the restrictive lung hit)

Tank has been remarkably reliable with no leaks using the bellcap. Got a leak or two like bumblebee said with the bigger configuration but then switched back to bell cap and actually prefer the flavour slightly. Maybe its also because i like the compactness on the istick50. Lol.

But its a great little tank and lovely to vape on

Just runs out a bit too quick in bell cap config, so not ideal as a workhorse vape if you dont want to refill regularly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314 (1/9/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @KB_314
> Sorry for delayed response. Been a tough past few days
> The monster is still going. A few weeks in
> Just the bell cap though, prefer the flavour slightly. Have only been vaping the menthol fruits in it at lowish power (about 15 watts on 1.1 ohm kanthal).
> ...


Aah no worries Silver - not too tough I hope! Thanks for the feedback. 
My first build on it last night was a bit of a fail and head-scratcher to me. Flavour was decent, no leaking, technically no dry hits - but I could feel them coming! I was getting that dreaded after-burn/sizzle which always makes me edgy - and not the wetness or density of vape described in this thread. I put it down to poor wicking. So re-wicked using a different method (kind of like Busardo's K4 wicking) and slightly more cotton. Same story though. Decided to lose my coil (28g, 2.5mm id, 7 wraps at around 1.2/3 ohm) and tonight after my spaghetti I will try a new coil. Maybe 26g this time (or a 2mm id with 28g) and will aim for 1 ohm. Wicking... not sure. Thinking soaked and pushed against the side-walls sitting gently on the base like some of the old kayfun fans. Maybe?
Suggestions welcome of course from anyone keen to give them, and pics the next time anyone re-wicks their Monster  - another phrase that non-vapers might chuckle at


----------



## Silver (1/9/15)

KB_314 said:


> Aah no worries Silver - not too tough I hope! Thanks for the feedback.
> My first build on it last night was a bit of a fail and head-scratcher to me. Flavour was decent, no leaking, technically no dry hits - but I could feel them coming! I was getting that dreaded after-burn/sizzle which always makes me edgy - and not the wetness or density of vape described in this thread. I put it down to poor wicking. So re-wicked using a different method (kind of like Busardo's K4 wicking) and slightly more cotton. Same story though. Decided to lose my coil (28g, 2.5mm id, 7 wraps at around 1.2/3 ohm) and tonight after my spaghetti I will try a new coil. Maybe 26g this time (or a 2mm id with 28g) and will aim for 1 ohm. Wicking... not sure. Thinking soaked and pushed against the side-walls sitting gently on the base like some of the old kayfun fans. Maybe?
> Suggestions welcome of course from anyone keen to give them, and pics the next time anyone re-wicks their Monster  - another phrase that non-vapers might chuckle at



Hi @KB_314 
Sorry to hear about your troubles with your first setup
What power are you vaping at? And what juice? PG/VG ratio? What wicking material?

The monster has very big juice channels so maybe your wicking material is too tight? 

I have just been doing the wicking method you described "soaked and pushed lightly against the wall" and sitting gently on the base. Have made several wicks and they all seem to work very well. No signs of dry hits. 2mm ID. 28g. But then again, i am vaping at lowish power around 15 Watts. So maybe its too low to show up wicking issues. 

Let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (13/9/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @KB_314
> Sorry to hear about your troubles with your first setup
> What power are you vaping at? And what juice? PG/VG ratio? What wicking material?
> 
> ...


Ok - so after about a dozen re-wicks and a few coils later, I'm pleased to say that all is well with the monster! 
I was having the same issue with multiple wicking methods - fine for half a tank, then experiencing after-burn and near-dry hits. The wicking was always japanese cotton, was using both 26g and 28g, on id's of 2mm and 2.5mm. If I'm being honest, I don't understand why I was having issues because it's now vaping fantastically for the past 3 days with what I think is the same build and wicking method (the one @Silver uses). 
Juices varied - tried a 50/50, 60/40, and 80/20. Right now its a 1.1ohm build, 28g, 2.5mm id and keeps up while chain-vaping (even when using high VG juices). 
Settled on the small version of the steel/clear tank because I prefer the small chimney, and think this looks the biz. The moist o-ring and condensation on the bell-cap made me want to swallow pills! And what I'm enjoying most - the monster has brought my trusty P3 out of retirement and will soon be off the classies. Super combo - 20W is more than enough for this tank - I'm vaping it at 15-16W and getting good flavour and decent vapour production. After some teething problems, I'm now glad I bought this tank  Oh, one last thing, I played around with a few drip tips and would recommend trying a simple standard black (delrin?) RM2 type drip tip on this tank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (13/9/15)

Awesome @KB_314
Glad for you that you got it sorted and brought the P3 out of retirement. Isnt it lovely when that kind of thing happens!!

It always is a bit concerning when one doesnt really know what one did different to get a build to work nicely. But at least it is working well for you and long may it continue...

Thanks for the tip on the drip tip. I must go try that

I partially solved the "wobbly stock monster tip problem" by taking the little red o ring off the tip and then winding a thin piece of rolled Rayon (of all things, lol, i couldnt find my dental floss) then putting the o ring back, so it sits fractionally tighter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/9/15)

Silver said:


> Awesome @KB_314
> Glad for you that you got it sorted and brought the P3 out of retirement. Isnt it lovely when that kind of thing happens!!
> 
> It always is a bit concerning when one doesnt really know what one did different to get a build to work nicely. But at least it is working well for you and long may it continue...
> ...


Ah, the rayon under the oring sounds like a good idea, need to try that on my subtank bell cap too


----------



## Silver (13/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Ah, the rayon under the oring sounds like a good idea, need to try that on my subtank bell cap too



Lol @BumbleBee , dental floss is better I think
But i couldnt find it, so i rolled a piece of Rayon quite tightly and it is working for now


----------



## BumbleBee (13/9/15)

KB_314 said:


> Ok - so after about a dozen re-wicks and a few coils later, I'm pleased to say that all is well with the monster!
> I was having the same issue with multiple wicking methods - fine for half a tank, then experiencing after-burn and near-dry hits. The wicking was always japanese cotton, was using both 26g and 28g, on id's of 2mm and 2.5mm. If I'm being honest, I don't understand why I was having issues because it's now vaping fantastically for the past 3 days with what I think is the same build and wicking method (the one @Silver uses).
> Juices varied - tried a 50/50, 60/40, and 80/20. Right now its a 1.1ohm build, 28g, 2.5mm id and keeps up while chain-vaping (even when using high VG juices).
> Settled on the small version of the steel/clear tank because I prefer the small chimney, and think this looks the biz. The moist o-ring and condensation on the bell-cap made me want to swallow pills! And what I'm enjoying most - the monster has brought my trusty P3 out of retirement and will soon be off the classies. Super combo - 20W is more than enough for this tank - I'm vaping it at 15-16W and getting good flavour and decent vapour production. After some teething problems, I'm now glad I bought this tank  Oh, one last thing, I played around with a few drip tips and would recommend trying a simple standard black (delrin?) RM2 type drip tip on this tank.
> ...


I have my monster v2 wicked with the "Scottish Roll" technique, check this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/how-to-wick-an-rda-effectively-and-avoid-dry-hits.t14872/

Say goodbye to dry hits forever

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## andro (13/9/15)

KB_314 said:


> Ok - so after about a dozen re-wicks and a few coils later, I'm pleased to say that all is well with the monster!
> I was having the same issue with multiple wicking methods - fine for half a tank, then experiencing after-burn and near-dry hits. The wicking was always japanese cotton, was using both 26g and 28g, on id's of 2mm and 2.5mm. If I'm being honest, I don't understand why I was having issues because it's now vaping fantastically for the past 3 days with what I think is the same build and wicking method (the one @Silver uses).
> Juices varied - tried a 50/50, 60/40, and 80/20. Right now its a 1.1ohm build, 28g, 2.5mm id and keeps up while chain-vaping (even when using high VG juices).
> Settled on the small version of the steel/clear tank because I prefer the small chimney, and think this looks the biz. The moist o-ring and condensation on the bell-cap made me want to swallow pills! And what I'm enjoying most - the monster has brought my trusty P3 out of retirement and will soon be off the classies. Super combo - 20W is more than enough for this tank - I'm vaping it at 15-16W and getting good flavour and decent vapour production. After some teething problems, I'm now glad I bought this tank  Oh, one last thing, I played around with a few drip tips and would recommend trying a simple standard black (delrin?) RM2 type drip tip on this tank.
> ...


The same setup , provari and kay monster is one if my favourite. I know that is against what people say but i always pack the cotton around the coil . Thigth . And work like a charm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (13/9/15)

andro said:


> The same setup , provari and kay monster is one if my favourite. I know that is against what people say but i always pack the cotton around the coil . Thigth . And work like a charm





andro said:


> The same setup , provari and kay monster is one if my favourite. I know that is against what people say but i always pack the cotton around the coil . Thigth . And work like a charm


Yep - match made in heaven! 
In the spirit of Kayfuns and Provari's, I was feeling a bit "Busardo" and threw in some incredibly well-steeped 5P Gambit. More than an ohm resistance, 50/50 juice, low wattage, simple kanthal microcoil - everything that nobody seems interested in anymore - and was a superb, highly satisfying vape!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## KB_314 (13/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I have my monster v2 wicked with the "Scottish Roll" technique, check this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/how-to-wick-an-rda-effectively-and-avoid-dry-hits.t14872/
> 
> Say goodbye to dry hits forever


I will try that next. If it works as well as it looked... my monthly cotton orders are going to increase dramatically


----------



## BumbleBee (13/9/15)

KB_314 said:


> I will try that next. If it works as well as it looked... my monthly cotton orders are going to increase dramatically


Yip, you're definitely going to use much more cotton but it seems to go so much further. I've just been through 2 full tanks of Boba's Bounty, a known coil killer, and the wick still looks brands new. I managed to get 3 rolls out of a pad and each roll yields 3 wicks if you're careful with it. Once you've vaped on this wicking method you will not mind spending a few extra bucks on cotton. Also it kinda make all those fancy new fangled wicks like cotton bacon redundant.


----------

